# Ford/New Holland 1320 crank/block/bearing design



## lanranger (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a Ford/New Holland 1320 with a Shibaura 3 cylinder diesel (Japanese, of course) and am rebuilding the motor. The crankshaft, main bearing holders and engine block are different than I have ever seen in all my experiences with gas motors. The main bearing holders are completely encased by the block. In fact, to reassemble, you actually install your main bearing holders (with bearings) onto the crankshaft and then you install the crankshaft thru the rear of the block. There are three main bearing holders (front, middle and rear) and the only difference between the three is that the rear bearing holder has a recessed area on the front and back to hold thrust washers. There is also one main bearing that is in the front of the block. It is pressed into the block (similar to a camshaft bearing.)
I had the crankshaft checked by a tried and true machine shop man and it did not need to be turned and showed to still be within “standard” so I ordered standard bearings to replace the standard bearings that came out of it. 

ISSUE: After reassembling the bearing holders onto the crankshaft (with the new bearings) and torque to 39ft lbs(spec), I noticed that they all wobble front to back just a little bit (guestimate .050” wobble.) The first thing I did was disassemble the front and middle main bearing holders, removed the bearings and compared my new bearings to the old bearings and they both measured .080”. I then reassembled the bearing holders onto the crankshaft (with the old bearings) and they also wobble the same amount.

QUESTION: Will this wobble be eliminated once the crankshaft is reassembled into the block because of the way this engine is designed?


----------

